# Mini Z Motorcycle



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

welll we came to the conclusion that you cant run a miniZ motorcycle on a 1/18 scale carpet car track... at least not until you get really god at driving it.
the "curb feelers" grab the carpet and lift the front wheel its probably a lot better on hard floor as per the videos on kyoshos site


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i dont know what the feelers are like but if its just wire maybe you could put some round balls on it so it will glide over the carpet possibly


----------

